# January Photo Contest.



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Obligatory photo from his 1st birthday with his ugly feet 🤣


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> View attachment 888245
> 
> Obligatory photo from his 1st birthday with his ugly feet 🤣


im obsessed with this cake!!!!
Also I’ve been debating getting a cake for b’s bday next week and this is really tempting lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Coastal Pup said:


> im obsessed with this cake!!!!
> Also I’ve been debating getting a cake for b’s bday next week and this is really tempting lol


Go for the cake CP, the first B'day celebration is an important one.


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> It's a new year and a new contest. Rosegold has chosen a fun theme, "Party Time".
> (Unfortunately kh79 has not responded with a new theme so the honor goes to rosegold.)
> 
> Goldens love to have fun and party. Share those party pics!
> ...


Sorry for the late response we were away! I love the theme that rosegold chose😍.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

kh79 said:


> Sorry for the late response we were away! I love the theme that rosegold chose😍.


We're all just glad that you were on vacation and not something else.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Go for the cake CP, the first B'day celebration is an important one.


Wait, Birthday Cake is good every year...lol


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

How about a slumber party!!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

This is Penny and Twinkie enjoying their gifts from their joint birthday party.


----------



## Shiner (Jan 3, 2022)

This is Ori finished with his pawcasso 😂.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> View attachment 888245
> 
> Obligatory photo from his 1st birthday with his ugly feet 🤣


Okay I am OBSESSED with this! My family dogs name is Dobby! lol gotta love the Harry Potter theme


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

How is my party look?


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Good Fences Make for Good neighbors! As the only one in the neighborhood with a full fence (surprising really) and a friendly dog we have block dog parties. All welcome and we usually put out his toys, pool and agility equipment.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer at our annual Christmas/New Year’s Party in 2020. I don’t remember what the game was, but I do know that cup wasn’t supposed to be in his mouth LOL. Everyone’s faces in the background of the second picture just kind of kills me cause this was a very “on brand” Kaizer move. Unsure if it comes across clearly in the pictures, but he was very happy with his prize and also very happy to give it back (a testament to how far my little resource guarder has come!)

Third picture was taken on the same day, courtesy of my friend who took the pic in my signature and took the dogs Christmas pics this year .


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Third picture was taken on the same day, courtesy of my friend who took the pic in my signature and took the dogs Christmas pics this year


Love that last photo of Kaizer!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Love that last photo of Kaizer!!


Me too!!  2020 is the only year in pretty much his entire life that he had that much coat. It was so nice while it lasted


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a new year and a new contest. Rosegold has chosen a fun theme, "Party Time".
(Unfortunately kh79 has not responded with a new theme so the honor goes to rosegold.)

Goldens love to have fun and party. Share those party pics!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, January 20th.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Gus’s third birthday!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Celebrating Beckett’s first birthday!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Is it still a party if you're the only attendee and you mouth-shredded your own confetti?!?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Coastal Pup said:


> Celebrating Beckett’s first birthday!
> View attachment 888452



Happy 1st Birthday Beckett!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey celebrating New Year's with mom, Dad and others


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

January's theme is "Party Time".
Goldens love to have fun and party. Share those party pics!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, January 20th.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla testing out her Santa cake. It was just right.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

From Rooney's 'pawdy' in October - our birthday tradition! Birthday steak! 

(I hope to find someone who looks at me like he looks at this steak lol)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

January's theme is "Party Time".
Goldens love to have fun and party. Share those party pics!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, January 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I sure hope we get more entries of goldens celebrating.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only a few days left to enter the January Photo Contest, the theme is "Party Time".
Goldens love to have fun and party. Share those party pics!

*Entries will be accepted until Thursday, January 20th. *


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

GoldeninCT said:


> Good Fences Make for Good neighbors! As the only one in the neighborhood with a full fence (surprising really) and a friendly dog we have block dog parties. All welcome and we usually put out his toys, pool and agility equipment.
> View attachment 888358


What a neighborly thing to do!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

January's theme is "Party Time".
Goldens love to have fun and party. Share those party pics!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, January 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close this afternoon.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Dancing at the Snowflake Ball.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

To cast your Vote in the January Photo Contest, go to this thread-

January Voting Poll | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

